# Klipsch b3, c2, and s1 opinions



## jt1 (Nov 2, 2007)

With Circuit City shutting down in GA they have all of ther Klipsch speakers for 30% off. I can get the above in a 7.0 setup for around $900.00. The same package as 5.1 with s2 surrounds is $1500.00. Does the S1 give up a great deal to the s2's? A sub will be added later.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I would not think so... not for surrounds.

Unfortunately I do not know much about the speakers. We have a few Klipsch owners around here... maybe one will chime in and give you an opinion on them.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I would not think so... not for surrounds.

Unfortunately I do not know much about the speakers. We have a few Klipsch owners around here... maybe one will chime in and give you an opinion on them.


----------



## tommyboy1587 (Dec 20, 2008)

Absolutely not. You'll be fine with that setup; especially getting it that cheap! I have F2's, a C2, and the S1's, and they definitely stand their ground when the volume gets up there! I highly recommend a sub.......... or two though. Let us know what you end up deciding, or have already gotten......


----------



## jt1 (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks, I got that set-up from CC. I plan on getting a sub but did not want to get the Klipsch as I have read on here there are better subs for the same price. My room is 22ft long so I have thought about using 2 10 inch subs one in front and one in back instead of one larger sub. Subs will probably be the last item pruchased.


----------



## tommyboy1587 (Dec 20, 2008)

Get the sub 12. It's easily the best sub for under $500. You'll be hard pressed to find a better one in the same price range............


----------

